# Looking for in South GA for 2013-2014



## rellis84 (Mar 16, 2013)

I am looking for land to lease or a club to join in south central GA. I mainly bowhunt deer only, but I would like options to hunt during other parts of the year too.  I don't mind driving to any surrounding counties if it's needed. I also would like to occasionally bring a guest if my wife gets the chance to join me.

Thanks.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Mar 20, 2013)

Check ad in above forum for BBHC in Long Co.
.


----------



## badbull123 (Mar 27, 2013)

Our club is a family orinT club with values to respect others and the landowner!!! We have children out there at all times!!! The club name is little river hunting club... It's on Facebook where you can look it up!!! But only a few of the photos are there!!! We have an abundance of wild turkeys, nice deer, and wild hogs!!!! We have a campsite with running water and power pole!! And a swimming pool for the kids in the summertime!! The cleaning station is covered and on a concrete slab with hoist and lights with stainless steel cutting tables and running water!!! We have a little over 4000 acres that butts up to the omuggee river and comes out to hwy 129!! Folsom creek runs though the middle of the land!! We like to keep around 20 to 24 paying members!!! Last few years the dues have been 1350$!!! And we like to keep it there.. We will be glad to show the land on Fridays or Saturdays per appointments!!! Since turkey season is in.... If still interested let me know and can go from there!!! The land is in Wilcox county abbeville ga..


----------



## GaCraker (May 3, 2013)

*Hunting land*

Call me I have 625 acres in Baldwin county
David 678-763-5892


----------



## pseshooter15 (May 4, 2013)

I have an opening in Stewart county. Call if interested (850)596-2258


----------



## anhieser (May 6, 2013)

*.*

500ac in Wilkenson co.  352 636 2222


----------



## Camodreamer1 (May 22, 2013)

Calhoun & Early Co. PM Me


----------



## SMD (May 23, 2013)

Have opening in club in Appling Co. Family oriented. Have  some year round bow hunters...contact for more info.
SMD


----------

